# Setting accurate angles on a bench grinder



## Jon_Banquer (Sep 17, 2010)

Is there something available commercially for a bench grinder that's more versatile than having to use this approach?

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/WoodworkTechniques/AngleSettingJigForDryGrinder.html

Or this one that only allows a few angles:

http://www.veritastools.com/products/Page.aspx?p=173

This is the only thing I've found so far that I thought was a decent solution:

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/WoodworkTechniques/GrindingNirvana.html


----------



## WagonWillie (Sep 6, 2009)

All of those work pretty good, but it isn't super critical. I have the Wixey digital angle gauge and I use it for setting up all of my tools, including the grinder. Very accurate, customer service is first rate, and I love it's versatility as you can use it for any angle, anywhere. I set my miter gauges with it, set the miter saw with it, even compound angles, setup my bandsaw, tablesaw, disk sand, and on and on. You can even check the bevel angles on all your cutting tools with it like chisels, plane blades and so forth.

I also have the Wixey tablesaw fence gauge. Very useful!

I have no affiliation with Wixey; I just use and like their products.


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

Jon,

Because the grind angle will change with the thickness of the tool, no one really makes an angle gauge for a grinder tool rest. For example, if you draw it out, you'll see that a 1/8" thick tool will grind at a more obtuse angle than a 3/16" tool at the same tool rest setting. The easiest thing I've found is to make a small grinding template of wood about 3/4" wide by 6" long and the thickness of the tool. I cut a 25º bevel on one end and a 30º bevel on the other for most plane irons and chisels. Set the tool rest so that the wheel contacts as close to the center of the 25º bevel of the template of the appropriate thickness. I use the 30º bevel to get a feel for what I should be honing at.

For carving tools I have templates to grind at 20º because these have an inside bevel of 5º. At times I may grind a mortise chisel at 30º for heavy work. Paring chisels I grind and hone at 25º.


----------

